# Repair of Static Bike (spinning) Nerja, Malaga



## nerjita (Oct 7, 2012)

I was exercising energetically on my static bike when suddenly the pedals just dropped and now hang lose. Desperately need to get this repaired asap but I have been unable to find anyone in the local area who can repair?

Does anyone know of anyone who covers static bike repairs in the Malaga area? Please help!


----------



## nerjita (Oct 7, 2012)

It looks like its just the left crank which has broken and needs replacing - the right side one is absolutely fine.

Anyone know of anyone who can replace a crank or similar on a spinning bike?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you know the make? See who the distributor is in Spain. Most likely who ever fixes it will need to get a part.


----------



## nerjita (Oct 7, 2012)

NickZ said:


> Do you know the make? See who the distributor is in Spain. Most likely who ever fixes it will need to get a part.


Thanks for the tip. I emailed the person I bought it new from on ebay.es and am waiting their response


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nerjita said:


> Thanks for the tip. I emailed the person I bought it new from on ebay.es and am waiting their response


:welcome:

why not go into a local gym tomorrow & ask if they can recommend someone


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Perhaps a cycle shop?


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

nerjita said:


> I was exercising energetically on my static bike when suddenly the pedals just dropped and now hang lose. Desperately need to get this repaired asap but I have been unable to find anyone in the local area who can repair?
> 
> Does anyone know of anyone who covers static bike repairs in the Malaga area? Please help!


It might be a simple repair, depends on the design and access to tools.
Post a close up pic of the crank. If it's anything like a mountain bike crank then I might be able to tell you what tools are required and how to go about removing if you are feeling in a DIY mood that is? 
If it's a standard type bike crank any good bike shop will be able to fix it.


----------



## nerjita (Oct 7, 2012)

Muddy said:


> It might be a simple repair, depends on the design and access to tools.
> Post a close up pic of the crank. If it's anything like a mountain bike crank then I might be able to tell you what tools are required and how to go about removing if you are feeling in a DIY mood that is?
> If it's a standard type bike crank any good bike shop will be able to fix it.


On the day I really need my camera and that wont work either! The bike is this one - it wont let me upload images or urls as I am too young a member - its a Bicicleta Spinning Estatica Aristokratisch Profesional

It looks fairly standard to me but then I am no expert - but it has a similar setup to a mountain bike I had. The left pedal looks ok but hangs lose so I am guessing it is something on the inside which has broken...


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

nerjita said:


> On the day I really need my camera and that wont work either! The bike is this one - it wont let me upload images or urls as I am too young a member - its a Bicicleta Spinning Estatica Aristokratisch Profesional
> 
> It looks fairly standard to me but then I am no expert - but it has a similar setup to a mountain bike I had. The left pedal looks ok but hangs lose so I am guessing it is something on the inside which has broken...


Just tried searching for an image of the crank for that model but no luck!
If it is like you say similar to a mountain bike setup then it sounds like the Bottom Bracket has failed which I've only seen once on a standard bike because of the new design features over the year making them lighter and hollow through the centre.
But maybe its just the crank arm that has sheered. They are alloy and the Bottom Bracket shaft is steel!
That would be an easy fix, but there are several makes and some that even look the same can have some differences.
So in theory if it was just the left crank arm once you can verify the maker/design then you don't need loads of tools to remove that on its own.
If a standard crank you need an allen key, the correct crank removal tool, they differ if the Bottom Bracket is hollow. A spanner or two to fit the removal tool.
The crank remover treads into the crank, then you tighten the inner part which pools the crank off!
That hopefully will set you on the right path! But if all this sound like lalalala then maybe a bike shop is the way to go


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Bicicleta Estatica Spinning Profesional Aristokratisch


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Bicicleta Estatica Spinning Profesional Aristokratisch


Hard to tell from that image, but I would guess it's not a standard looking crank. But not found a more detailed photo so can't be sure!


----------



## nerjita (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, thats the bike. Beginning to despair because I have had zero luck trying to find someone who can repair


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

nerjita said:


> Yes, thats the bike. Beginning to despair because I have had zero luck trying to find someone who can repair


See if you can attach a photo as you have 5 post count that might be enough!
If you are up to doing basic DIY then this might be a simple fix. Very unlikely to be simply a loose bolt but worth try looking at it a bit closer and maybe you'll get lucky!

Just found this site; Looks very basic maintenance advice but they also have a forum by the looks of it so you might get lucky with advice from someone who has done maintenance on these!
Preventative Maintenance for Spinner® Exercise Bikes - Spinning®

Most mountain bikers have lots of tools as you need to be able to fix most problems yourself when many miles from anywhere out on the trails, so maybe a long shot but if you know any near you stop for a chat and ask! They should know of at least one bike machanic not too far away!
Good luck.


----------

